# Caught speeding on M6 average speed cam



## Azreal (Mar 7, 2013)

As above. Fucking pissed. 58 in a 50. Nobody to blame but myself. For fucks sake tho.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Count to ten and hope you get the course not points.

I was done doing 60 in a 50 last year, obviously screwed but didn't see the short stretch of 50 mph, one sign, my fault 100%.
Drove along same road last week and they have removed the 50 bit, it's 60 all along it now. Gutted.


----------



## RSSTT (May 30, 2014)

Are the cameras which got you the yellow ones that are on posts on the side of the road, through roadworks usually?

Or do they now have them on the gantry for catching driving in normal road conditions, rather than due to road works?


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

The yellow ones through roadworks.


----------



## Azreal (Mar 7, 2013)

Shug750S said:


> Count to ten and hope you get the course not points.
> 
> I was done doing 60 in a 50 last year, obviously screwed but didn't see the short stretch of 50 mph, one sign, my fault 100%.
> Drove along same road last week and they have removed the 50 bit, it's 60 all along it now. Gutted.


Hopefully I'll get the option of the course. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Azreal said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > Count to ten and hope you get the course not points.
> ...


If you do get the course, when the guy from the AA tells you that the course doesn't affect your insurance, as you were not prosecuted, tell him that's sh1te, as Admiral & others are now specifically asking if you've done a speed awareness course and increasing the premium.


----------



## Azreal (Mar 7, 2013)

Will do and will post his response on here. Do you have to disclose you've done the course? Legally?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I think it depends on your contractual agreement terms and conditions. If it's worded that you need to inform them of anything that may affect their assessment of your insurance risk then even if it doesn't specifically say about courses it might be safer to tell them rather than risk them not paying out when you need them. There may be some industry guidelines they have to abide by but basically it's a contract. It's arguable that being caught speeding is the trigger for a change to the assessment of risk and what happens over choice of points or a course is immaterial. You may well find that the first offence makes no or little difference to your premiums though.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

sorry to read this AZ,, i must be lucky as i have often done more than that on the M6 and never hear anything.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

John-H said:


> You may well find that the first offence makes no or little difference to your premiums though.


John is correct it put my premium up 67p.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

jamman said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > You may well find that the first offence makes no or little difference to your premiums though.
> ...


I was on the phone to Admiral, guy asked if I'd done speed awareness course, I said I had and he said I'll run it through, normally makes no difference, short pause then he said whoops, added £50, that's strange, doesn't normally do that.

I'm an old fart, and pay less than £200 anyway, so 25% increase!

So I thanked him, hung up, and called the other company who didn't care and charged me £20 less than Admiral wanted oringinaly.


----------



## Azreal (Mar 7, 2013)

roddy said:


> sorry to read this AZ,, i must be lucky as i have often done more than that on the M6 and never hear anything.


Normally on 50mph roadworks I normally set the cruise at 55-60 and I've been fine for the last god knows how many years roadworks have been in progress on either the M1 or M6. But on this occasion it was 5.30am on a Sunday morning and having left Manchester 4:30am just wanted to get home. So it set it just over 60. Won't be doing that again anytime soon. Grrrr


----------



## Azreal (Mar 7, 2013)

Shug750S said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


I'm told it doesn't make too much difference. I pay around £600 so £20-£50 won't make too much difference.


----------



## prop135 (Aug 8, 2011)

I believe current ACPO guidance is 10% + 2mph although forces can up that if they choose. A traffic officer once told me during a roadside chat that if the speed limit has a number on the sign then go that speed. If it a national speed limit, make progress but don't take the piss or draw attention to yourself. I know that doesn't help now but it has saved me from further roadside chats.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

prop135 said:


> I believe current ACPO guidance is 10% + 2mph although forces can up that if they choose. A traffic officer once told me during a roadside chat that if the speed limit has a number on the sign then go that speed. If it a national speed limit, make progress but don't take the piss or draw attention to yourself. I know that doesn't help now but it has saved me from further roadside chats.


+1 on above.

Did the police bikesafe day, good day out and had some fun with the cops, really good guys and all real bikers when off duty too.
Was told APCO guidelines were 10% +3, and exactly the same advice. 30 = 30, 40 = 40, etc. national speed limit drive for the conditions, make progress and don't take the piss.

He also told me that if you get stopped by a cop, admit you may have been over but don't admit a speed. Be polite, don't be sarcastic and you may get away with it, if you weren't taking the P.
Maybe worth not having license on you, as then he has to fill in extra paperwork (producer?) apparently, so if borderline and plod's in good mood, you may get away with it.

Main problem is cameras have no discretion, whereas police do!

He also reckoned if on motorway below 84/5 well unlucky to get pulled, but stick to limit when signed lower..


----------

